# just found cresent bike 189?'s



## redline1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

just picked up a original cresent mens bike.   thought i show some picks. it is all original  and complete but the badge is gone. I know its a cresent because of the outline of the badge.  the paint is original and still has the original green pinstripes. not quite sure of the date. any ideas?


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice original. Is that a coaster brake rear hub? What make is it? Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 29, 2008)

fixed gear no brakes.  the name that i found is  called crescent. it is a cool bike.


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 29, 2008)

redline1968 said:


> fixed gear no brakes.  the name that i found is  called crescent. it is a cool bike.




I was curious who made the rear hub


----------



## pelletman (Oct 29, 2008)

1898 ish  plus or minus a couple but not plus too much. Capish?  Is it a big frame?  What are you gonna do with it?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2008)

fondle it, cradle it,  just joking! i will keep it. yes, large frame and very light weight. thanks for the date/ time frame. I kinda fiqured it was close to 1900.  there is no name on the hubs


----------

